# vesicoil markers



## LDH CPC CPMA (Mar 4, 2009)

Can modifier 76 be used on a hcpcs code, ie. A4346? we are having a hard time getting this code paid for.


----------



## cpccaperton (Mar 13, 2009)

Lori,

A4346 is a supply code.  You wouldn't use modifier -76 with that item as the -76 is for a repeat procedure.


----------



## EARREYGUE (Mar 18, 2009)

From my previous experience A-codes are not usually covered and we are  told most of the time these codes are included with procedure, you did also bill for the services of insertion of cath. Correct?


----------

